# heirodula ooths.



## nympho (Aug 5, 2006)

hi.

silly question perhaps, but will these mantids lay an ooth on a twig, or do they need a flat surface, like the side of the cage. i ask cos my female is sitting on a twig on the windowsill, (looking very decorative lol) and she seems happy enough and i dont want to move her. thanks


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2006)

Almost all my mantids lay their eggs on the screen lid of their cages.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 5, 2006)

I wouldn't move her around, when she is ready to lay her ooth, she will find a comfortable place to do so, it could be a twig, side or top of the cage.


----------



## Ian (Aug 5, 2006)

It reallt does not matter where she lays her ooth. I have found the worst place it can be, is on some material, be it mesh or netting. But if this does happen, all I have done is cut it out.


----------



## nympho (Aug 6, 2006)

hi. there is no possibility of her laying on any other place as she is not in a cage but 'free' on a twig in a vase. im just thinking a twig is too thin for the base of the ooth which is quite wide. saying that she seems very 'at home' sitting there, i would have thought it would be the most natural place for the ooth as well.

soon find out i suppose....


----------

